# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Νέο καναρίνι! Ράτσα;

## ekwesh

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, μόλις μου χάρισαν μία όμορφη κανάρα (μάλλον!).. 
Μπορούμε να προσδιορίσουμε τη ράτσα της;

----------


## amastro

Μάλλον για κοινό καναρινάκι δείχνει. Πολύ όμορφο πουλάκι. Καλορίζικο
Η πατήθρα πρέπει να μπει πιο μακρυά από τα κάγκελα του κλουβιού.
Να μη βρίσκει η ουρά του όταν γυρίζει. 
Και η τροφή του έχει θέμα. Ψάξε λίγο στα θέματα των καναρινιών και θα βρεις παπάδες να διαβάσεις.
Όρεξη να 'χεις.

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

Πολυ ομορφο...να το χαιρεσαι  ::  ::

----------


## jk21

Να το χαιρεσαι ! αυτος που στο χαρισε γνωριζεις αν εκτρεφει καποιες ρατσες χωρις να ξερεις ποια ειναι αυτη ; ειναι οργανωμενος σε καποιο συλλογο; εχει δαχτυλιδι στο ποδαρακι;

----------


## ekwesh

Δεν έχει δακτυλίδι, από ιδιωτική αναπαραγωγή μού είπαν ότι είναι..  Είχε ένα λευκό κ αυτό και διάλεξα αυτό..  Με τι αρσενικό μπορεί άραγε να ζευγαρωσει όταν έρθει η ώρα, για να διατηρήσει πχ τα σχέδια στην πλάτη; 

Στάλθηκε από το A8 MAX μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## VasilisM

Διάλεξε ένα πράσινο αρσενικό να πάρεις διάφορα χρώματα απογόνους.

----------


## ekwesh

Με κλασσικό κίτρινο, τι παίζει να βγουν;

----------


## krisp

Λογικά παρδαλά θα βγουν σε κάθε περίπτωση και ανάλογα τί θα του βρεις...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G903F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι πανέμορφο το καναρινάκι σου! Βάλε επίσης ξύλινες πατήθρες, κάνουν καλό στα πόδια του καναρινιού. Καλό είναι επίσης να βελτιωθεί κάπως η διατροφή του. 
Μπορείς επίσης να του βρεις ένα καφέ ταίρι, που είναι σαν σπουργιτοκάναρα.

----------


## jk21

> Με τι αρσενικό μπορεί άραγε να ζευγαρωσει όταν έρθει η ώρα, για να διατηρήσει πχ τα σχέδια στην πλάτη;


εννοεις δεν θες να βγαλεις πουλακια λευκα εντελως ή με αρκετο λευκο αλλα να εχουν αρκετα φτερα με χρωμα στην πλατη; 

πως θα ηθελες να ειναι οι χρωματισμοι των μικρων πανω κατω; να ειναι και αυτα κυριως συνδιασμος λευκου γκρι (blue στην επισημη γλωσσα των εκτροφεων ) ή και με αλλα χρωματα μεσα πχ κιτρινα ή πρασινα ή παρδαλα;

----------


## ekwesh

Λευκό γκρι θα ήταν ωραίο, χωρίς πολλές σταμπες..  Απλά έχω ένα κίτρινο ήδη και δεν ξέρω τις πιθανότητες..  Θα είναι πχ 50% κίτρινο γκρι και 50% άσπρο γκρι; Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά όλον αυτόν τον καιρό, αλλά είναι too much info πλέον!

----------


## jk21

ολα ειναι στατιστικη ...  25 % νομιζω για ασπρογκρι αλλα θα μας πουνε οι γνωστες των καναρινιων χρωματος 

εγω με ασπρογκρι παντως και μια κιτρινοφαιη , εβγαλα και ολολευκα ... δεν μπορεις να πεις κατι στανταρ απο πριν

----------


## kostasm3

ολα ειναι θεμα μελανινης..
η μελανινη καλυπτει το ασπρο κ το κιτρινο..
αρα αν μπει με κιτρινο θα εχεις καποια σκουρα προς το μαυρο καποια κιτρινομαυρα κ ισως καποια ασπρα...
ολα ομως ειναι κ θεμα γενετικης...δηλ οι γεννητορες απο τι χρωματα κρατανε..παιζει κ αυτο ρολο..

----------


## ekwesh

Γιά να γίνουν πιο ενδιαφέροντες οι απόγονοι, τι συστήνετε; Να βρω έναν ολόλευκο; Φυσικά σε μία άλλη γέννα μπορώ να δοκιμάσω και με τον κίτρινο..  Πάντως όπως είναι τώρα αυτή η θηλυκιά, μού αρέσει!

----------

